
Airbnb hosts can kick you out after you’ve checked in - shubidubi
Https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/22/airbnb-hosts-can-kick-you-out-after-youve-checked-in/
======
smn1234
' The host gave Kugler 48 hours’ notice to leave the premises. ' not horrible,
considering the stay was meant for a month.

------
stephenr
Welcome to the new “normal”. I got burnt years ago trying to use Airbnb and I
learnt my lesson.

